# What time does the forecast change?



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I keep hearing forecasts on the radio what time does it change from tonite to tomarrow or from today to tonite in the forecast?
For instance when they say up to an inch tonite does that mean from 5:00 PM to Midnite or what is the forecast use for those time frames?


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

this is a good question...


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

depends on the time of sunrise/sunset.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

exmark1;1191546 said:


> I keep hearing forecasts on the radio what time does it change from tonite to tomarrow or from today to tonite in the forecast?
> For instance when they say up to an inch tonite does that mean from 5:00 PM to Midnite or what is the forecast use for those time frames?


You listen to the forecast on the radio?


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

I guessing that is when he is plowing. Being from MN as well I notice that they roll with whatever they were told at 5 in the morning. Like today one station was saying up to 2" additional and the storm was already gone. They kept that going all the way past lunch.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The forecast usually changes right after I watch/listen/read


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

SSS Inc.;1192781 said:


> I guessing that is when he is plowing. Being from MN as well I notice that they roll with whatever they were told at 5 in the morning. Like today one station was saying up to 2" additional and the storm was already gone. They kept that going all the way past lunch.


Exactly! That was what I was running into the radio kept saying that in the truck and I was just curious what they use for times.


----------

